# Anyone conceive right before/during ovulation and NOT have boy?



## flashy09

According to some, to get a boy you have sex right during/before ovulation because male sperm swim faster. To get a girl you try 2-3 days before ovulation because they are slower, but live longer. 

Anyone have this work? Not work? I used an OPK so very close to ovulation and wondering if that means boy or if it's all a big wives tale!


----------



## Momx3girls

I would like to know this too.


----------



## hellohefalump

My boy was concieved on the day I ovulated. Not sure when my girl was concieved, she was a happy accident!


----------



## babygirlhall

Hiya, 
I cant talk from personal experiance cos with ds i did not know where in my cycle i was when i conceived but my best friend has two girls and a boy, with her first two (girls) she said she only dtd once or twice building up to ovulation and with her last (boy) she dtd on the day she detected her surge and the day after.
Hope this is some help to you :flower:
This time we dtd before, during and after so who knows :winkwink:
xx


----------



## jcg0506

No personal experience of this, but from the literature I've read, the statistics that this generalization are based on are only slightly above 50%, so when you DTD in relation to ovulation can increase probability of a certain gender _slightly_ but not at all with certainty. Many others studies have tried to duplicate these results with no luck.


----------



## giggly_gurl88

oooo I have never heard this before but I hope it is correct because that means I will get another boy!! And I would love another little mommas boy lol


----------



## desiwannabmom

I would be interested in knowing this too. We BD'ed on OV day and I am thinking its going to be a boy but I guess I won't know until later. DH and I really want a girl but as soon as we found out we were pregnant, we kept referring to the "poppy seed" as a boy..so who knows...


----------



## sunshine623

I had read the same thing, so I was assuming our baby is a boy. I'm just 4w6d, so I've got a long wait to find out! We don't really care, though, as long as it's healthy! It's nice to know those studies aren't necessarily spot on, because I'd like to keep wondering for a while! :)


----------



## jacks mummy

I've heard this aswell even read a book on it, but for me the cycle I conceived this one I dtd all the way up to ov from af finishing thru ov and 3days after ov so my baby could of been conceived at any point so who knows and my son was a happy accident so I don't have a clue where in my cycle I was with him x


----------



## jacks mummy

Maybe ask this in 2nd and 3rd tri forums as those ladies no the sex of there's xx


----------



## glenoakgirl

not sure but it is very interesting:)


----------



## Rheaz

I would love to know this too!!!!

xx


----------



## letia659

I concieved my boy on day of ov was the only day we had sex all month :haha: will be interesting this time because my dates say I got pregnant on a few days after having sex so fingers crossed its a girl this time but we didn't plan it that way just happened :)


----------



## pooch

i want to know too! we bd'ed 2 days before o (bd morning, o at night so like 2.5 days apart) and only once the whole month (sad, i know). i'm assuming it's a girl but we have a while before we will know for sure!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

My friend conceived both her girls with BDing before and on ovulation. I think some women just have a natural sway towards girls.

We conceived this time right on O this time but will have to wait about 7wks to confirm what we are having. So far nub guesses are saying girl but I'm not getting my hopes up just yet (of course happy with a boy too but have always wanted a girl iykwim)


----------



## hope4bump

I read the theory about this. The closer you have sex to ovulation, the bigger the chance for a boy, as y chromosomes are faster swimmers whereby the x chromosomes are bigger and stronger, they therefor live longer and can wait it out for a fewdays... But hand in hand with this theory is three questions: did you orgasm? An orgasm apparently is good For y chromosomes as it help the male swimmers and the second question: what is the ph in your vagina...a high alkaline favours girls as it kills of the weaker sperms. Question 3: position? A deep penetration gives better chance for a boy, once again helping the 'not so strong' sperm and a shallow penetration helps x chromosomes (girls) as they are stronger, giving the boys a bit of a fight to get to the right place in time :) there may b other factors affecting the outcome, but these are the ones I know about ;)


----------



## ellie27

With my first, my daughter, we had sex up day 15, I ovulated day 16....and it was a girl.

This time, we had sex up to day 17, I ovulated day 19....guess that would suggest another girl....we will see. We will be happy either way!:flower:


----------



## MissDimity

We BD on the day of ovulation ( got a positive OPK in morning when we BD, and a negative OPK in the pm).

I have my fingers crosses that it's a boy so it will be interesting to see.


----------



## littleblonde

I only had sex once. Right on ovulation and mine is a pink bump x


----------



## tweedy

we dtd right up till ov day, last time i was convinced it was a boy, only to be told it was a girl, this time round my pregnancy has been going very similar, so convinced it's another girl, oh wants a boy, as my daughter is a daddy's girl and i think he's panicing about another daddy's girl, oh does all the baths, bedtime stories, potty wiping etc he wants a boy to hasstle me instead.... i don't mind, just want to get past the stage of all my loses and start enjoying this pregnancy x


----------



## caleblake

I dtd right on ovulation and got a boy this time we have swayed towards a girl but there are loads of other factors like body PH, diet, partners age, the amount you dtd etc I read a really interesting book on it too and there is a great site called ingender that gives you information regarding swaying xxx


----------



## MissDimity

I read the older your partner the more likely you are to have a girl. Due to older males having less male sperm.


----------



## caleblake

yeah thats right missdimty xxx


----------



## MrsH86

I was sure based on this I'd be having a boy as we dtd right on my ovulation day but I found out yesterday I'm having a girl so I guess other things are taken into consideration!


----------



## BeckyBoo

I tried this method, took me 21 months but I cracked it. I found out I ovulate late, so every month I was missing ovulation. Obviously that month I caught it and BAM, pregnant. I had sex around 3 days before ovulating.

I gave birth to a baby girl 9 months later.

But I will never know if it was following that method, or pure chance.


----------



## Barbles

Well my daughter was a happy accident whilst on the pill so Im not sure about her. With this one we DTD and it was either OV day or the day before OV (didnt do OPKS that month) and we are having a boy.


----------



## Waitin4astork

We DTD every other day up until 'high readings' on the CBFM and DTD every day after that (including a couple of times on O day lol). and we're having a boy :)


----------



## flashy09

This is such an old post of mine, but I was feeling nostalgic and looking through my pregnancy posts and saw this one. Thought I would update - you can conceive right on top of ovulation and have a girl - I did!


----------



## phineas

With my son u dtd on o day and got a boy. With this one we dtd 2/3 days before o, only the once and had no ewcm until the morning after we dtd so meaning we should get a girl but who knows! 

Nub looks girly but were staying team yellow!


----------



## MetalMaiden

Ohh i'd never heard of this before! I am really excited to know now! I must have conceived the day of Ov (or next day) but i know for sure i was on day 2 of cramping and like day 4 of ewmc... my fiancee finally got in from being away for days at work, i told him basically "now or never" and here we are!! :) I totally thought i was out. Is it possible to have conceived the day after O? This theory points to boy right now. But my fiancee is 5and a half years older than me. Girl? My first reaction is to say she but maybe i am subconsciously doing this to myself. We'll be happy either way. fx for stick beans!


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

we dtd a whole 4 days before I ov'ed so will be interesting to see what we get...4 days is a LONG time to hang around for an egg, my baby REALLY wants to be here!!:thumbup:


----------



## amjon

I think we're having a boy, but I didn't ovulate for at least 5 days after I left DH.


----------



## Betheney

so far i've only been able to fall pregnant if i have sex on the day of Ovulation and that resulted in a girl.

Every month that i did every second day resulted in BFNs, the one month that i did every single day including Ov resulted in a girl pregnancy.


----------



## 2016

We DTD for 4 days up to and including ov with DS. This time we were both sick and exhausted and so only managed 3 and 2 days before ov. The first time in TTC history we didn't DTD on ov day! We shall see what happens though, after all we've been through, I wouldn't dream of being picky about which flavour we are blessed with. :)


----------

